# Hawaii Reviews for April 2008



## billhall (Apr 1, 2008)

Hawaii Reviews for April 2008


----------



## billhall (Apr 1, 2008)

*WorldMark Kona, Big Island, 3/18/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


WorldMark Kona 
Reviewer:   Mark Beales ---Updated:  with a site map and new pictures!​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 6, 2008)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai,  3/28/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:   Michael & Nancy Sohn Simon​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 7, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       1/15/2007*

*New Review*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Joseph & Lila Ruggio​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 7, 2008)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island    3/08/2008*

*New Review*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   David Rosengarten​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Apr 7, 2008)

billhall said:


> *New Review*
> 
> 
> Kona Coast Resort II
> ...



Hello, just newly joined the BBS. Why can't I see these reviews? Do I have to have paid for the full membership? Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2008)

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hello, just newly joined the BBS. Why can't I see these reviews? Do I have to have paid for the full membership? Thanks.



You do need to be a paid member of TUG.  If you paid your membership and still can't get into the Reviews, maybe this will help:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2008)

*Cliffs Club,  Kauai,    4/11/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   Arvin & Hiroko Erickson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2008)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   03/20/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach 
Reviewer:   Norbert Woods​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2008)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 3/23/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2008)

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 4/5/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:   Jeff and Mindy Katz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2008)

*Maui Banyan, Maui, 3/30/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Banyan 
Reviewer:   Luanne Lafky​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 17, 2008)

*Kona Coast II, Big Island, 3/29/2008*

*New Review*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 19, 2008)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 11/10/2007*

*New Review*


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   Peter M & Mary Somerville​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 19, 2008)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      4/05/08*

*New Review*


Pahio at the Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Dianne Halatyn​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 19, 2008)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites), Big Island  3/2*

*New Review*


HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:   Christine Martinez​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 20, 2008)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      03/28/2008*

*New Review*


Pahio at the Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 26, 2008)

*Kahana Villa Vacation Club, Maui, 4/17/2008*

*New Review*


Kahana Villa Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Criss East​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 26, 2008)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  3/29/2008*

*New Review*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Jim & LaVerne Bryan​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

